# Booster ma carte son



## vitaleo (19 Avril 2021)

Bonjour toutes y tous
J'ai ce vieil e-Mac que je conserve comme antiquité

Mes connaissance informatique...   Cf.: https://forums.macg.co/threads/perdu-mes-nom-dutilisateur-et-mot-de-passe.1357405/

Je souhaite l'utiliser comme Mp3 via ma chaîne stéréo "Technic , Pioneer , dynaudio..."

Est-il utile, ou nécessaire, ou faisable, ou débile, ou etc... de modifier la carte son histoire d'avoir la meilleur qualité son ?
Mp3 c'est déjà compressé vous me direz, mais...

Vos avis et votre science m'intéresse
Merci


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2021)

A part une carte son externe, tu pensais à quoi ?


----------



## Oizo (20 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Sur un iBook G3 le son en sortie jack sur ma chaîne hifi n'était pas satisfaisant, j'ai pris une carte son externe et c'était bien mieux.


----------



## vitaleo (20 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Sur PC je peux mettre la carte son/audio que je veux du moment qu'elle compatible avec la carte mère
Il y en a de meilleur , mais plus chère ...  etc.

Sur Mac ???  Je ne connais pas et je vous avoue que je ne vois pas ce que vous entendez par carte son externe
quelque lumières ???  Merci ;o)


----------



## Oizo (20 Avril 2021)

Une carte son externe est un boîtier qui se branche en USB, c'est reconnu ensuite immédiatement sans pilote dans la grande majorité des cas.


----------



## vitaleo (20 Avril 2021)

Ok
Mais peut il améliorer le son qui sort d'une 1ère carte merdique ?
...Ou le son va t il shunter la 1ère et passer que par l'externe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2021)

Le son ne passe que par une seule carte son, qu'elle soit interne ou externe.


----------



## Oizo (20 Avril 2021)

Avec certains logiciels ont peut choisir par quelle carte le son va passer. Par exemple je peux envoyer le son de VLC sur une carte son et le son d'iTunes sur la deuxième carte, simultanément.


----------



## vitaleo (20 Avril 2021)

Ok
Donc vous me conseillez une externe
Quelle par exemple pour mon e-Mac et uniquement en sortie ? 

Celle d’origine: ...faut la virer ? ...l'est encore utile ?


----------



## Oizo (20 Avril 2021)

Virer la carte son d'un intégré comme e-Mac, ça m'étonnerait que ce soit possible.
Celle que j'ai n'est plus commercialisée, mais c'est un peu dans ce style : https://www.bax-shop.fr/carte-son-externe/behringer-ufo202-interface-audio-usb

Elle ne fait pas uniquement sortie, mais le budget reste raisonnable et ce sera meilleur que la carte interne.


----------



## dandu (20 Avril 2021)

ALors :

• Modifier la carte interne, c'est pas prévu.
• Une carte son USB, c'est possible et c'est parfois meilleurs (en fonction du prix). Mais sur un eMac de cette génération, c'est pas une bonne idée. Déjà, certaines cartes modernes veulent de l'USB 2.0 pour l'audio (et donc ça risque de poser des soucis), et c'est quand même assez bruyant...

Et si c'est pour écouter du MP3, honnêtement, la carte interne doit suffire, le seul problème peut venir du niveau sonore, surtout sur une entrée d'une chaîne. Les Mac, c'est généralement des sorties casques, donc amplifiée.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Avril 2021)

La partie son c'était du bon marché pour l'époque... si c'est pour du MP3... c'était assez bien adapté à la machine avec ses petits HP en façade ;-)




Mais comme le dit Dandu, via la sortie casque ça ne sera pas mieux.
Il vaudrait mieux un iMac G5, à peine moins vieux (on en trouve plein pour une bouchée de pain sur LBC) avec une fréquence d' échantillonnage bien supérieur et une sortie optique tu auras de bien meilleur résultat (et c'est moins bruyant;-)


----------



## vitaleo (20 Avril 2021)

@gpbonneau
  Entièrement d'accord avec toi
Mais là on est dans la nostalgie
C'est comme de se balader avec une vieille Triumph bonneville des années 60
Pour le prix tu pourrais avoir la dernière triple speed qui t'arrache le bitume, mais c'est pas pareille
Taré tu me diras, oui j'avoue 

@dandu
Tu dis que c'est un peu comme le générateur, faut le mettre dans une autre pièces... 
C'est encore toi le plus sage, qui plus est pour du Mp3. Y a pas de quoi se casser la nénette...

@Oizo 
Vais aller voir ce qu'il y a sur la toile de comparable.
En fonction du prix, peut être qu je ferais le teste

Pour résumer, mon délire n'es pas forcément réalisable : 
 - prendre un vieux Mac pour en faire une formule 1 c'est pas ça vous dites, ok faut pas rêver 
Merci à tous pour votre temps et vos réponses, c'est cool
Bonne continuation
Prenez soin de vous
Amitiés
LéO


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Avril 2021)

Ton eMac est de 2002 (les derniers sont de 2005), les  iMac G5 sont de 2004 pour les premiers... donc des gammes contemporaine en fait (un en bas, l'autre en haut), rien que du vieux 
Mais si cet eMac c'était ta machine à l'époque, ok pour la nostalgie... y a pas photo  c'est pas moi qui te dira le contraire   

C'est sûr que, mis à part la qualité du son, le ventilo de l'eMac est loin d'être silencieux, c'est pas top pour écouter de la musique... mais faut le garder, on sait jamais, après tout c'est le dernier Mac à tube


----------

